# SPS an eine Anlage anschließen



## alexrosen83 (12 August 2008)

Guten Abend alle zusammen 

  Habe da eine frage 

  Und zwar wollten wir paar kleine Anlagen für unsere Azubis bauen an denen sie etwas S7 üben können, nichts wildes paar Motoren paar Endschalter u.s.w.
  So und nun die frage: wie oder womit verbind ich die Anlage mir der SPS (Simatic  S7)
  Gibt es da fertige Kabel?  Was soll man auf der Anlagen Seite nehmen Reihenklemmen? oder gibt es da fertige Module

  Wir haben ca. 12 Eingänge und 7 Ausgänge  

  Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
  Alex


----------



## vierlagig (12 August 2008)

von was für anlagen sprechen wir? groß, klein, mittel? müssen kabel verlegt werden oder reicht eine fliegende verdrahtung? soll es ordentlich und praxisnah sein oder nur als modell für die programmierung dienen?

denn: von bastellösung bis professionell gibt es eine lange leiter zu erklimmen.

gehen wir davon aus es soll vernünftig und praxisnah sein und ihr verlegt kabel zu den einzelnen aktoren und sensoren, so würde ich zur reihenklemme greifen und die interne verdrahtung evtl. mit einem vorkonfektionierten stecker machen, das geht schnell, ist nicht wesentlich teurer und sieht gut aus ...

es gibt auch "spezielle" aktor/sensor-reihenklemmen, wenn es noch ein bißchen schicker sein darf, da können die versorgungspotentiale durchgeschliffen werden, spart ne menge kupfer...


----------



## alexrosen83 (12 August 2008)

es soll vernünftig sein und gut aussehen. wir haben die Steuerungen am festen platzt stehen die kleinen anlagen 600x600mm werden aber je nach bedarf angeschlossen. deswegen dachte ich an fertige Stecker die man auf beiden Seiten einsteckt und es kann losgehen da die Stecker oder Kabel oft hin und her gesteckt werden kommt ein Flachbandkabel auch nicht in frage.
  Bei Phoenix Contact gibt es interessante Module z.B. FLKM-D25SUB wäre das was?? Dann kommt aber noch die frage wie ich das Kabel auf die SPS auflege gibt es da vielleicht auch Stecker?


----------



## vierlagig (12 August 2008)

das sind natürlich andere vorraussetzungen, die man auch mal in der eigentlichen fragestellung erwähnen könnte...

also robuste und gute stecker bekommst du bei weidmüller oder harting.
für die baugruppen gibt es extra stecker, bei siemens z.b. auch vorkonfektioniert, bei anderen nachbauern sicher auch ...

wobei ich den stecker vom "schaltschrank" ausgehend machen würde, also die anlage ohne kabel ausstatten, nur mit stecker, wo die buchse des signalaustauschs rankommt - spannungsführend=buchse  - so spart man kabel und du kannst im schaltschrank mit den oben erwähnten reihenklemmen arbeiten und rangieren ...


----------



## alexrosen83 (12 August 2008)

Vielen Dank für deine schnellen antworten hast mir sehr geholfen 


  Mit freundlichen Grüßen
  alex


----------



## Gecht (12 August 2008)

Wir benutzen die Phönix Adapter auch in echt, nicht nur zum üben.
http://www.phoenixcontact.de/signalanpassung/242_6583.htm


----------



## alexrosen83 (13 August 2008)

Guten Morgen

  Jo danke genau die habe ich gesucht



mfg 




alex


----------

